# DNS umleitung auf anderen Server



## kerstel (11. März 2008)

Hallo,

ich habe auf meinem Server Bind laufen und für eine Domain ein Zonenfile eingerichtet, wobei der A-Record bisher auf den gleichen Server ging:

*.domain.tld    A    meine-ip

Nun läuft die Homepage auf einem anderen Server und ich habe die IP im A Record auf die IP des neuen Server geändert. Die Serial ist auch geändert worden. Aber die Umleitung funktioniert nicht, es landet immer noch alles auf dem gleichen Server.

Was muss ich noch ändern?

Danke und Gruß
Kerstel


----------



## Gunah (12. März 2008)

hast du einen NameServer auf den du die IPs ändern kannst, wo hingeleitet werden soll?  Gruß Gunah


----------



## kerstel (13. März 2008)

ja, habe meinen eigenen Nameserver.


----------



## Nohh (15. März 2008)

kerstel hat gesagt.:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich habe auf meinem Server Bind laufen und für eine Domain ein Zonenfile eingerichtet, wobei der A-Record bisher auf den gleichen Server ging:
> 
> ...


Hi,
schlimmer gehts nicht oder?

Bei welchem Anbieter hast du dir die DNS besorgt?

Was bringt dir das?
Du loggst dich einfach mit deinem alten Account auf dem neuen Server an und übernimmst die IP des Servers.

MfG
Nohh


----------



## kerstel (16. März 2008)

Hallo,

was heisst schlimmer gehts nicht?

Ich hab nicht gesagt das der DNS umgezogen ist, und es ist immer noch mein DNS! Hab ich glaub auch schon erwähnt.

Gruß
Kerstel


----------



## Nohh (16. März 2008)

hi,
dann wäre es mal gut wenn du dich besser ausdrücken würdest, dass man dein Problem genau verstehen kann und analyisieren kann. Ansonsten kann dir hier glaub ich keiner helfen, wenn das Problem nicht erkannt werden kann.

Gruss


----------



## port29 (16. März 2008)

Bevor man jetzt lange rumstochert... Kannst du uns bitte den Domainnamen und die IPs verraten? Dann können wir dir direkt sagen, was da nicht stimmt. Wenn du willst, auch per PN


----------



## kerstel (17. März 2008)

Hallo,

@Nohh
im ersten thread steht das es auf meinem Server läuft und in der Antwort auf Gunah's Frage auch

@port129
Ich hab das Problem glaub ich gestern Nacht gelöst. In meinem Zonenfile stand *.domain..... nachdem ich einen A-Record mit www.domain..... gemacht habe gehts. Komisch irgendwie.

Wenns noch Fragen gibt melde ich mich nochaml 

Danke für die Hilfe
Gruß
Kerstel


----------

